# Plus-Sized Costume Troubles!



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I feel ur pain, being a big guy i just use a little imagination and piece something together. I see alot of costumes that i wish I could fit into. LOL


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am plus sized, and feel your pain. 

I think it's a combination of factors. 

Most brick and mortar stores you actually go to need to stock stuff they know will be bought. The ones they figure are buying costumes are usually the ones that want the "sexy" witch, fairy tale character, etc... and they don't believe girls larger than a size 8 would be perceived as sexy. So they don't stock plus sizes except for a very small portion. Needless to say, my husband and the many guys that hit on me seem to think having some curves with a nice rack instead of being a stick figure IS sexy, but whatever. 

And don't even get me started on how hard it is to find a non-sexy costume that isn't freaking stupid. Why the costume industry thinks all women want to dress with it all sleezy with everything hanging out still boggles the mind. I like to show some assets off, but seriously, I am not buying a costume that has everything hanging out and having to tug down or pull up the darned thing all night... 

Sizes have also shifted over the years. Costumes have always run small - they cheap out on the construction and charge more for plus size because they are using more materials to make the costumes, so they make them slightly smaller than they really should be to save as much fabric as they can, and charge more since they HAVE to use more fabric than a stick figure's costume. 

My suggestion is that you learn to sew. It's a priceless skill that you can use for many, many things... including making your own awesome, well made and completely custom costumes. I learned in college, in the theater department (which rocked since I do make my own costumes now!) and it is NOT hard to learn. I started out doing the basic patterns from Simplicity and McCalls and now I can freeform stuff and make it work without patterns. Oh, and curtains, and shirts and really awesome rockabilly dresses... I love knowing how to do all that stuff.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would hit the thrift stores, they have tons of dresses and such and you can come up with something really cool with a few alterations. And it would be 10x's better than something you get at a costume store and way more fun to put together! Goodwill has 50% off days every month.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I completely understand. I was a 24-28. I yo yoed a lot. I'm an 18-20 now. Still working at it. I buy from buycostumes.com. Read the comments and you'll be able to pick the right size. Plus there are always coupons so I can get my costume for about 40 bucks with shipping.


----------



## ltweety444 (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't even get me started on this. Last year I actually made my costume. I'm so sick of seeing the "sexy" costumes everywhere. I'm sorry but Cookie Monster, Elmo and Big Bird weren't meant to be made into a "sexy" costume.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I can sympathise- I can't sew and I'm a plus size gal so have to order my costumes online to be able to find something that fits and isn't something I would only wear in the bedroom for my hubby!! I agree with Frankies Girl- its always nice to show some of the goods, but I don't think its appropriate no matter what size, to show everything you've got.
I've found that http://stores.ebay.com.au/Costume-Alibi?_rdc=1 has an alright range of costumes for plus sizes... compared to here where I can't seem to find any!!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sewing is my thing, and I plan for Halloween costume-making all year. But, that being said, you really don't have to sew to "make" a great costume. As long as you have the time and ingenuity, you can put together something really cool with stuff from thrift stores and by using reclaimed items. You'd be surprised what you can come up with by just looking through your recycling bin! Most garments can be dyed with a little RIT, and accessories can be painted to become anything. 
Look what people are doing with Nerf Guns:
Nerf Gun Repaint


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat too. I ordered a costume online last year. I was lucky enough to find my size....or so I thought. I got the package in the mail and tried it on right away. And what do ya know...the damn thing wouldn't fit! I was highly disappointed and quite frankly, I was pissed. They shouldn't be selling something as a certain size, when it's clearly NOT that size. Luckily, I had enough time to return the costume and plan something else. I began searching the web...yet again. I came across this costume









Of course, it was the same bs with the sizing. I began to analyze the costume and realized that it wouldn't be too dramatic to have it made. I already had the white peasant top, so all that really needed to be made was a jumper. For the hell of it, I called my tailor and asked how much would he charge to make it. Surprisingly, he said $50. Considering you'll pay at least that for a costume online, I figured it was worth it. I purchased the material myself, along with some netting to make the skirt poof, lace to trim the bottom of the jumper and some buttons for the straps. All that was about $20. I ended up buying a red hooded cape and just cut it to shoulder length. So, with material, the cape and labor, I spent about $80. I already had a pair of white thigh highs, black heels and a basket. $80 may seem like a lot, but to me it was well worth it to have a custom made costume that fit perfectly! Who says curvy gals can't be sexy?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

That's great MissMandy - I'm sure you'll look super hot at Halloween in your custom costume 
I actually bought that costume last year (ebay had a special half price thing going at the time). It was good except quite short so bought a really long gothic type red cape that wernt to the floor so my rear wasn't so exposed. Also, the black corest bit is actually only made out of a felt like material and after one pretty high temperature nights wear (and being a little tight I think), the black felty stuff started peeling off. I got a refund tho.

I'm being a gangster moll this year and am thinking of just trying to find a pinstripe dress/pants/vest rather than an actual costume since the plus sizes seem to only really be a size 14!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That would probably be real easy to put together, rosella. I'm sure you could find pinstripe pants or skirt somewhere. And then either a jacket or vest. We have a store here called Lane Bryant, clothes for curvy gals, and they always seem to have dress clothes like that. Check out their website. Hmm, I may just be a ganster next year!  This year, I'm keeping it simple and going as a cowgirl (save a horse...ride a cowboy  ) I already have a mini demin skirt (purchased at OldNavy.com ~ FYI they have a decent selection of plus size clothes). Then I just bought a plaid shirt from a thrift shop. Still need a cowboy hat and boots. Easy peasy!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think our Goodwill had a pinstriped suit in the plus clothes recently. Hmmmm..... I may have to invest in it for the future costume. I have always wanted to be a Gangster Moll!

Miss Mandy, try some thrift stores for the boots. In our area you can find them all the time. But, then again, boots are rather a staple in Texas!!! LOL


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

MissMandy- this is getting freaky! I was tossing up being a cowgirl this year but as my hubby has a gangster costume for himself including tommy gun, its cheaper for me to be a gangster this year  so saving cowgirl/guy for next year. I'll look into the store you recommended- thanks.
Btw, my name is Manda.. ohhh... lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL that's too funny, rosella! That's the thing too, I have to try and think of couple's costumes. My husband can be quite picky. I really wanted him to dress as the wolf wearing a granny nightgown last year, to go with my red riding hood costume....but he wanted nothing to do with it  What a poopy head! He has no problem being a cowboy and I think he'd go for the gangster bit too. Anything to make him feel manly 

Printers, thanks for the tip. But being in MA, I've never actually seen cowboy boots in our thrift shops  I think I'm probably gonna end up just getting a pair of women's work boots. That way I can wear them in the snow too LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> And don't even get me started on how hard it is to find a non-sexy costume that isn't freaking stupid. Why the costume industry thinks all women want to dress with it all sleezy with everything hanging out still boggles the mind. I like to show some assets off, but seriously, I am not buying a costume that has everything hanging out and having to tug down or pull up the darned thing all night...


Heaven forbid you wanna dress as something NON-SEXY regardless of the size, it's nearly impossible & usually something boring or, as you said, stupid, like a donut or something.

I've been wanting to learn to sew for ages & should just break down & take lessons at one of the fabric stores.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Rosella,
I have been sewing my costume and my hubby's costumes for years as we are both "custom" sized. However, last year I was able to enhance a stretch velvet dress that I picked up at the thrift store for $7. With the addition of a few feather boas, a sequin collar (which was originally a back drape off a small dress), the dress became a gown for Mae West--all added with a hot glue gun--no sewing necessary! The hat I also made using a halloween black gaucho style hat, part of a mardi gras mask (thrift store), another boa, some ostrich feathers (ordered for $2 online) and some purple tulle ribbon ($1.99 at the fabric store) and again the hot glue gun. Added a wig and some costume jewelry and the entire costume was less than $30. 

Don't be afraid to experiment and make your own, if you start early, you can always fall back on the store bought version. 

I like your idea this year. If you can't find pinstripes, remember you can always draw some on (with a ruler and a steady hand) with a fabric paint pen. Add a hat and machine gun and you're set.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> LOL that's too funny, rosella! That's the thing too, I have to try and think of couple's costumes. My husband can be quite picky. I really wanted him to dress as the wolf wearing a granny nightgown last year, to go with my red riding hood costume....but he wanted nothing to do with it  What a poopy head! He has no problem being a cowboy and I think he'd go for the gangster bit too. Anything to make him feel manly


Haha, I tried to convince mine that he should wear a nightgown too, but he quickly said a definate NO. He went as a wolf, but looked more like a werewolf, as he wore a torn plaid-ish shirt and jeans. 

Bella Betty - Thanks for the tips. Your costume looks fantastic, like it was bought as shown store bought. I've got a pinstripe dress now, but it has no collar. I'm going to very kindly ask my mother-in-law (who is a good sewer) to help me make a white collar and cuffs to make the dress look closer to what I have in my mind. Just bought a tommy gun and at the request of hubby, some latex bullet wounds for us


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Rosella,

I'm glad you've got the dress and the tommy gun. If your mum-in-law doesn't have time you can always purchase a vintage-type white men's dress shirt at the thrift or vintage store and glue on the cuffs (leave a little extra up the sleeve and glue it to the inside of the dress sleeves) and collar. I love the idea of a couple of strategically placed bullet holes!

Have a great time, I'm sure you'll both look awesome!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> And don't even get me started on how hard it is to find a non-sexy costume that isn't freaking stupid. Why the costume industry thinks all women want to dress with it all sleezy with everything hanging out still boggles the mind. I like to show some assets off, but seriously, I am not buying a costume that has everything hanging out and having to tug down or pull up the darned thing all night...



Nuff said really.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

As a plump girl, I bought one custom corset for $150 bucks and work my costumes around that EVERY year. I have a very basic skirt pattern and very basic blouse pattern that I sew, and I even cheat with those using elastic for the neck and sleeves. But with the corset I've been a pirate, a witch, Mrs. Lovett, a dead girl. Etc. I suggest investing in a versatile piece like that someday, and work around it every year. Learn to sew, if it's a straight line you can TOTALLY rock it on a machine and you probably know at least one person with a machine willing to let you use it. Or be like my sister and use a glue gun. Lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bella Betty, your Mae West costume is gorgeous. I have a black stretch velvet dress that I wore as a witch last year. Hmmmm..... I will keep this in mind. Loving this thread.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks! If you opt to glue on some adornments, I recommend a lower temp glue gun--I found out that the glue definitely seeps up through the feathers.

Funny thing is that I got to wear that hat again--we had a dress up for the Royal Wedding Day (Kate & Will) and I wore it with a long black skirt and purple blouse. Our customers loved it!


----------

